# Virgin nerites anyone?



## shalu (Oct 1, 2004)

There were some Virgin nerites on aquabid that went for really high prices, like 5 for >$50. The seller claimed he had them in freshwater tanks, so apparently they can be acclimated to freshwater. I ordered some really cheap from a saltwater site and hope to acclimate them to freshwater. I have diluted their water about 3-4x with freshwater over the last couple of days, they still look fine  Do you think I can keep them eventually in freshwater?


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

They are from intertidal zones if I remember correctly and will live in all kinds of water from full FW to full SW. They do have a larval stage that does require full SW and plankton. I've been looking at them too and contemplating working them some myself from full SW to FW as the $10 ea price is a bit scary to me.


----------



## shalu (Oct 1, 2004)

That's the info I got over the net. My plan is, if I can keep them successfully in freshwater, I will keep some in full saltwater and see if they breed


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Keep us updated Shalu -- those are some beautiful snails! I want some (that are already acclimated, however)!


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Site was posted in another thread here, I'll save you the search

http://floridapets.tripod.com/snails.html

Scroll to bottom of page


----------



## shalu (Oct 1, 2004)

that's where I bought it.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Or if you live in Florida they are free with a little collecting.


----------



## shalu (Oct 1, 2004)

grandmasterofpool said:


> Or if you live in Florida they are free with a little collecting.


And you get to pick and choose the ones with particularly attractive color and patterns.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

How are the snails doing? Update?


----------



## shalu (Oct 1, 2004)

An update. After a few days acclimation by adding freshwater, I put 10 out of 17(bought 18, 1 DOA) into my shrimp tank, well, only 3 made it the next day. Apparently, I was not patient enough during acclimation, I learned a lession there. I put the remaining ones into saltwater tank, they are doing very well there, I hope they will breed .

The 3 in the shrimp tank are doing great, eating algae, including green spot algae on Anubias leaves(The anubias used to be very clean, GSA grew after I increased photoperiod to grow more algae for shrimps). Most of them are still small, like 5mm(much smaller than the Olive nerites I have), so I suppose I got the young ones.

Couple of pics of nerite in shrimp tank:

















The dead ones make the best pose for the camera


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Acckk I'm sorry about the ones that didn't make it  I'm glad the three hardy ones, did, though


----------



## MissMinerva (Aug 16, 2004)

Geez, those are beautiful!!! Sorry about the losses. Please keep us updated on these. I'm very interested in them.

Jan


----------



## shalu (Oct 1, 2004)

The Virgin nerites in both my shrimp and saltwater tank laid eggs. They look just like the Olive nerite eggs, white and hard, but much smaller. I don't expect the ones in freshwater to hatch, but I will keep a close eye on the ones in saltwater.


----------



## kimbm04r (Apr 22, 2005)

Wow. Those are gorgeous. They look like someone painted their shells. How big to these guys get? They can be keep in Freshwater tanks, right? Hmmmm....


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Yes, they can be kept in FW once acclimated. Therein lays the trick, how to acclimate properly from SW to FW. I have some thoughts on the matter and once the major heat of summer has past will test these theories I have. 

Keep in mind while they will lay eggs in FW they do need SW to hatch properly and to grow until they morph from pelagic larvae to benthic snails.


----------



## shalu (Oct 1, 2004)

The ones I got range 1/4-1/2 inch.


----------



## Floridapets (May 2, 2013)

Well it's been about 8 years, did the snails breed? Do you still have an aquarium? Were you able to acclimate the snails to fresh water?


----------

